# Private BDS Or MBBS....Which Is Better And Why ?



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

please give me some suggestions. what are the pros and cons of both these fields

- - - Updated - - -

nobody is interested ?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

AhmadT said:


> please give me some suggestions. what are the pros and cons of both these fields
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> nobody is interested ?


Generally speaking, as far as patients are concerned you will see more dental patients in a private hospital than a government one simply because the cost of dental procedures are very high and, the government does not provide enough incentives so, the patient load is more in a private setup unlike general medicine (excluding the likes of proper private tertiary hospitals with a good quality and quantity of patient load i.e; Shalamar, FMH and FUMC)

Per year tuition fee of private BDS is more than private MBBS.

If you want to go abroad, then spend your money wisely and go for MBBS. While dentists do go abroad for some 1-2 years MSc program, but they don't get a license to practice, let alone the costs of those MSc programs being staggering high especially in the USA, Australia, Canada and UK.

The results of BDS professional examinations under UHS are quite poor (40-60%) as compared to MBBS (70-90%). While I don't mean to scare, but nearly half of a BDS class doesn't make it to graduation on time. People find BDS quite boring as compared to MBBS.

- - - Updated - - -

You tend to get settled quicker after BDS than after MBBS. Generally, it is still considered "okay" if you don't specialize after BDS, as you can make good money sooner and people usually don't panic about it as dentistry doesn't have the kind of depth, medicine has. While on the other hand, specializing after MBBS has become rather mandatory to survive. 

On a conclusive note, go with what you feel is right for you, for your career and what suits your interests.


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

For me its definitely BDS. Well starting with the costs, the per annum fee of BDS is same as MMBS but BDS is of 4years while MMBS is of 5. Hence less cost. 
Dentists earn more than MMBS doctors. To even make a proper amount of money, you have to do specilization before even thinking of practicing as it won't be of any good to you. Being in MMBS it means a guranteed study of whole life which is sad. But if you love it then there is nothing better. 
As for going outside pakistan, BDS degree is not considered full time degree, you will be placed in advanced placement section at their university and will have to re-do 2 years. This makes the time total of 6 years.. same as MMBS where 1 year housejob is compulsory after getting a degree. Then to get lisence there is a USMLE exam which both BDS and MMBS degree holders have to take in order to get lisence and practice. 

Now if you look at the hours of job, BDS is def more comforting and pays more. While in MMBS its long hours of residency and even night calls. There is really no social life in this much hardwork. 

I loved MMBS though.. and the only reason i was going to do it despite the cons was because of my love for it. I love brain and how it functions and i wanted to learn more and more about it. Thats the only thing i can't find in BDS.. passion. But unfortunately i was unable to score a good aggregate and well now the whole thing is pointless. 

Well at the end the conclusion is do what you love, no matter how hard or boring it is. Because at the end it will make you happy.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Minzy said:


> For me its definitely BDS. Well starting with the costs, the per annum fee of BDS is same as MMBS but BDS is of 4years while MMBS is of 5. Hence less cost.
> Dentists earn more than MMBS doctors. To even make a proper amount of money, you have to do specilization before even thinking of practicing as it won't be of any good to you. Being in MMBS it means a guranteed study of whole life which is sad. But if you love it then there is nothing better.
> As for going outside pakistan, BDS degree is not considered full time degree, you will be placed in advanced placement section at their university and will have to re-do 2 years. This makes the time total of 6 years.. same as MMBS where 1 year housejob is compulsory after getting a degree. Then to get lisence there is a USMLE exam which both BDS and MMBS degree holders have to take in order to get lisence and practice.
> 
> ...


Actually, the annual tuition of BDS is more than MBBS at least 75,000 to 1,25,000 Rs. more, so I guess the costs are more or less equal in totality for both the programs.

And, don't forget that if you do give the NBDEs (Dental License Exam in USA) and opt for 2 years of dental schools in USA, it would set you back roughly $ 100,000 (1 Crore Rs.) for the program.

Another thing is that, when you do a 4 years residency post MBBS and do a 1 year fellowship in a super-specialty, the competition gets non existent, while you can't say the same for BDS because the most earnings are from cosmetic dentistry that only a few can afford. Medicine is a necessity though.

Though another thing is that, Dentists do not get the same kind of respect that MBBS doctors do, and its not just a norm in our society but that's a trend world over. 

There are many countries that don't even call dentists as "doctors" while the ONLY country where MBBS doctors are not called so, is Germany as they only felicitate PhD holders with that title, so many doctors there do end up doing a PhD as well.


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

masterh said:


> Actually, the annual tuition of BDS is more than MBBS at least 75,000 to 1,25,000 Rs. more, so I guess the costs are more or less equal in totality for both the programs.
> 
> And, don't forget that if you do give the NBDEs (Dental License Exam in USA) and opt for 2 years of dental schools in USA, it would set you back roughly $ 100,000 (1 Crore Rs.) for the program.
> 
> ...


The cost is the same yar. If you don't believe me you can check the websites. Maybe in 1 ir 2 colleges it is more expensive but mostly BDS costs less
Yes the dental exams and school is extremely expensive but so is USMLE. Also their are loans that are easily available in US for students and if someone has the desire to go and work in foreign,they will have to keep up their grades and that will hopefully get them a scholarship
. 
About the residency, that is mostly in US. You do know that most people prefer to live here than go for foreign right? And doing residency is not a peice of cake. It requires extreme hard work. Even day and night duties both at times. And what u said makes up 4 more years after MMBS bringing it to a total of 10. Then there are also 2 years of USMLE where everyone has to give exams before even taken up for residency. 

I don't have any idea about germany. I mostly know about Pakistan and USA because its my dream to go there. My khala and khalu are already in US. My khalu is an orthopedic surgeon. And my khala has done usmle, now doing her residency there (Alhamdulilah) and that is why i know most of the process. 

Well about respect, it has to be gained. Also i have not seen any place where dentists are not treated with respect. They are all considered equal mostly. If someone really wants to be a dentist, there is no worry in respect feild.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Minzy said:


> The cost is the same yar. If you don't believe me you can check the websites. Maybe in 1 ir 2 colleges it is more expensive but mostly BDS costs less
> Yes the dental exams and school is extremely expensive but so is USMLE. Also their are loans that are easily available in US for students and if someone has the desire to go and work in foreign,they will have to keep up their grades and that will hopefully get them a scholarship
> .
> About the residency, that is mostly in US. You do know that most people prefer to live here than go for foreign right? And doing residency is not a peice of cake. It requires extreme hard work. Even day and night duties both at times. And what u said makes up 4 more years after MMBS bringing it to a total of 10. Then there are also 2 years of USMLE where everyone has to give exams before even taken up for residency.
> ...


Actually, I am a graduate (AH) and currently preparing for USMLEs so, I do know a lot about them and my whole family lives in North America. Whatever I say here, is based on my experience and thorough observation. 

In my original post, I elaborated all the points in favor and against BDS. 

The costs are not the same as very expensive material is used by dentists that is also used for training purposes as well, so the costs do get higher significantly. Also, dental teaching faculty is in scarcity in our country so, eventually as you approach clinical years, the tuition gap widens. But, they are more or less equal in totality when you compare a 5 year MBBS to a 4 year BDS.


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

masterh said:


> Actually, I am a graduate (AH) and currently preparing for USMLEs so, I do know a lot about them and my whole family lives in North America. Whatever I say here, is based on my experience and thorough observation.
> 
> In my original post, I elaborated all the points in favor and against BDS.
> 
> The costs are not the same as very expensive material is used by dentists that is also used for training purposes as well, so the costs do get higher significantly. Also, dental teaching faculty is in scarcity in our country so, eventually as you approach clinical years, the tuition gap widens. But, they are more or less equal in totality when you compare a 5 year MBBS to a 4 year BDS.


Best of luck for your USMLE! Hope you do great.. In Sha Allah.  

Well i have just finished my inter so i can't really say anything about the fee. Hopefully in the future years..


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

When I was applying around last year, I got the MBBS and BDS call from Riphah. The letter had the same fee for both. I didn't apply to other dental programs so I can't say about other unis. But for Riphah it was the same and I've heard Riphah has a good dental school for the Rawalpindi/ Isb region.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> When I was applying around last year, I got the MBBS and BDS call from Riphah. The letter had the same fee for both. I didn't apply to other dental programs so I can't say about other unis. But for Riphah it was the same and I've heard Riphah has a good dental school for the Rawalpindi/ Isb region.


thanks but I'm from lahore


----------



## Ayesha.12dc (Oct 15, 2015)

What is the merit in Riphah for MBBS and BDS ? Can i get there with an aggregate of 67 % ?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Minzy said:


> Best of luck for your USMLE! Hope you do great.. In Sha Allah.
> 
> Well i have just finished my inter so i can't really say anything about the fee. Hopefully in the future years..


Thank a lot.


----------



## ayshasamad (Jul 6, 2014)

Salam I just got into Cmh lahore for bds and I really need someone to just list out the things that I really have to focus on during my four years of BDS. Also can someone tell me when do we give the USMLEs is it somewhat similar to the process MBBS kids do like give part 1 in third or fourth year and part 2 later? I just need a bit of help like a walkthrough of the whole process of becoming a successful dentist


----------



## Aima tahir (Sep 29, 2016)

masterh said:


> Actually, I am a graduate (AH) and currently preparing for USMLEs so, I do know a lot about them and my whole family lives in North America. Whatever I say here, is based on my experience and thorough observation.
> 
> In my original post, I elaborated all the points in favor and against BDS.
> 
> The costs are not the same as very expensive material is used by dentists that is also used for training purposes as well, so the costs do get higher significantly. Also, dental teaching faculty is in scarcity in our country so, eventually as you approach clinical years, the tuition gap widens. But, they are more or less equal in totality when you compare a 5 year MBBS to a 4 year BDS.


Can you please guide me about NBDE ? The dental liscence exam for usa ? After doing bds from pakistan what will be the requirements ?


----------

